# Fishing line



## Gchance (Dec 19, 2011)

I only inshore fish for reds and speckle trout. I need to replace all my fishing lines. Currently I use 20lb braid with some mono. Any ideas as for better ways and line to buy. Thx.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used Ande back country for a lot of years, but just recently switched over to braid. The only reason I did that is not because I was dissatisfied but I am now fishing out of a kayak. The old reels I used to use were 4000 sized reels. Which hold a bunch of line. Due to movement while sitting down in a yak I had to downsize rods and reels to much lighter stuff. I moved to 2500 sized reels and could not use mono any more due to the size of the fish I am targeting. With all that being said, if I was to go back to mono. It would definitely be Ande back country, no questions asked. I only used 6 pound and 8 pound and caught some absolute monsters on it. From a boat you do not need to worry about being spooled with a 4000 sized reel.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I changed from 20# to 10# for my inshore rods and do not regret it. I can sling a lure much further and a cross wind does not affect it as much.
The day may come when I break off to a Rouge Bull Red, But I target Slots and Keepers and have not had any problems yet.
I like the Power Pro Super Slick.
Try it on ONE of your Rods and decide for yourself...


----------



## Gchance (Dec 19, 2011)

Should I get rid of the braid. It’s a pain when you break off and try to join the two together. I use penn 2500 and 3000 reels. Thx for the responds.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I use all mono inshore, Sufix.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Gchance said:


> Should I get rid of the braid. It’s a pain when you break off and try to join the two together. I use penn 2500 and 3000 reels. Thx for the responds.



Not sure who this question was directed to?/.............

My reply should have indicated that I like the Braid and that is what I use..


Unrelated, But............................ When I first started using Braid over mono, I struggled to determine how much Mono to put on first.
In a PM to one of the Regular posters, I asked that question.
The Reply was along the lines of:

Temporarily,Put the Braid on a unused Reel Spool like the one you will ultimately be using first. Then Fill the spool with the Mono until it is loaded like you want it.
Then swap spools and Transfer the line to the other spool. It worked well for me that way.
I found that Too much Braid leads to wind Knots when too much line tries to leave the spool and drags off loops of line from the Spool and Too little Braid does not cast well if it is Too deep in the Spool.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use 15lb braid for inshore hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Check on amazon for KastKing braid. I bought 1000 yds of 20lb braid for less than $40 and they have various other sizes as well. Better hurry as it sells out quick. Pretty good stuff for the money


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I too use 15lb Power Pro Maxquatro with w 20lb Fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I have always used Momoi Diamond and never could get past the twists with braid.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Trilene big game 10 lb. test mono for fishing artificial baits. I use braid on my inshore rods that I use to fish with natural baits.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Trying to figure out something on this braid vs. mono...and backing.


if your focus is sensitivity and casting distance, it would seem that you would use mono backing and braid out front (with fluorocarbon leader).


But then some mention that the braid cuts down into the mono...


What do you think?


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

i have use ande for everything for a long time. 6, 10, 12, and 20 lb test for different set ups. I have caught many trout and reds on 4 lb test ultra light set up. Its all about setting your drag correctly. I use flouro leader material. 

I even tied my own tapered fly leaders out of ande when I used to fly fish.


----------



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

I’ll use or leave most any size mono on the reel and just top it with maybe 100 or 150 feet of braid, I rarely if ever run the spool down to the knot and it don’t seem to bother me if I do, I’ve even been known to top out a spool of 12lb with a 100’ of 6lb when I’m fishing for pan fish. If I fished more often than dedicating a set up to target a certain species would make more sense and be fun having more gear


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

For me , fly line backing works much better than mono for usage as a backing for braid. If you do use mono , I put a couple of wraps of electrical tape over the mono before attaching the braid.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i also use power pro 20 lb with 4 layers of mono backing and a 20 lb mono leader. i'm sure it's been said before, but worth repeating, when the braid starts to get frayed, you can reel it onto another reel and reverse the ends of the line. you'll be using the newer less used part of the braid, therefore getting more bang for your buck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Mono backing on my reels then braid. 10lb or 12lb doesn't matter. Power pro. Then a 20lb florocarbon leader. Length depends on my bait choice. If top water I use a short leader. If swim baits about a foot. If jigs about 2 feet. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I use P Line on my inshore spinning reels..
Strong and small for the # test. Little to no memory. Really flexible.


----------

